# Hi from a coffee & beer lover



## Beerhunter (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi Newbie here, I have a growing obsession with coffee and a complete obsession with decent beer.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome to the UK home of coffee obsessives. You should fit right in.

Be advised your Bank account/Credit Card/Significant Other will end up perhaps sorely affected as the addiction takes hold


----------



## ItalianBrew (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello Beerhunter and welcome to the site, oh you're going to fit in perfectly here, Grumpy's right though, kiss goodbye to your credit ratings, it's all down hill from here but there's Coffee so that's good.


----------



## Andythepole (Mar 17, 2016)

Welcome, lots of friendly people here to help out with coffee related advice. As for the beer, I've been bitten by that bug too due to an old housemate who's obsessed. I live near the bermondsey beer mile too so every Saturday you can crawl through several micro breweries over a relatively short distance, I'm just waiting for the sun to pick up a bit and I'll be out there enjoying it all again


----------

